# Caja para Pioneer TS-W253F



## GloW_iNg (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola Amigos.

Despues de leer varios post de diseño de cajas e intentarlo varias veces con el WinISD pro...

Os pido ayuda y si fuera posible que me diseñeis la caja... porque por mas que lo intento me salen cajas de 150...200...hasta 300 litros... que creo que son enormes para un sub de 10" y 140W RMS...

Respecto al sonido que me gustaria... Que suenen los graves lo mas profundo que se pueda y que los "alargue", que no sean "golpes secos".

A continuacion os dejo los parametros THIELE-SMALL... espero que podais ayudarme gracias.

Pioneer TS-W253F (Free Air)

10"
Prms 140W
SPL 92 db
Z 4ohm
Re 3ohm
Le 2 H
Dia  10" (25cm)
Xmax:6mm
Sd 0,036 m²

QTS:0.735 
Qms: 11.25 
Qes:0.79 
Vas: 42.94 l
Fs: 41.3 Hz
SPL 92 db/w/m 
Re: 3 ohm


*Ayudenme Porfavor.*

Saludos y GRACIAS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 4, 2010)

GloW_iNg dijo:


> Despues de leer varios post de diseño de cajas e intentarlo varias veces con el WinISD pro...
> 
> Os pido ayuda y si fuera posible que me diseñeis la caja... porque por mas que lo intento me salen cajas de 150...200...hasta 300 litros... que creo que son enormes para un sub de 10" y 140W RMS...
> 
> Respecto al sonido que me gustaria... Que suenen los graves lo mas profundo que se pueda y que los "alargue", que no sean "golpes secos".



Y que tienen de malo esos volúmenes? Que a vos no te resultan cómodos?
Hay algunas soluciones, que deberías haber leído antes en un par de hilos de este subforo:
1- Disminuir el volumen, con lo cual va a aumentar el pico en la zona de bajas frecuencias y va a tender a sonar algo del tipo BOOOOM...BOOOOM.
2- Compensar electrónicamente la respuesta del parlante para que suene como vos quieras en el volumen de caja que vos quieras, usando la Transformación de Linkwitz (Linkwitz Transform).
3- Conseguir un parlante diferente que tenga mejor respuesta en frecuencia.
4- Una combinación de las anteriores.

La primera es la solución normal que hacen en "audio profesional" por que tienen un cierto amor lujurioso por los graves que retumban, incluso en los solos de guitarra eléctrica .
Las otras son mas técnicamente viables y coherentes, pero para usarlas hay que estudiar bastante y saber que es lo que se quiere obtener.
Lo que vos aparentemente necesitas es un parlante con una respuesta final tal que 0.5 < Q < 0.71 para una Fs= 30 Hz,
Los parámetros T/S del parlante que has pasado no son del todo adecuados para obtener la respuesta que quieres (Qts=0.73 con lo que el Qtc bastante mayor que 0.71) a menos que amortigues muy bien la caja (caja sellada, por que el EBP debe andar cerca de 60) o uses una bass-reflex muy bien sintonizada (o uses la T.L. pero hayq ue hacer cosas extra).
Como solo vos sabes cual es el sonido que querés y como solo vos tenés el parlante, te queda estudiar, probar, calcular, armar y rehacer esto un par de veces hasta que obtengas lo que buscas.

*NO PIDAS QUE TE DISEÑEN LA CAJA, por que le estas pasando tu problema a otro y es un tema que VOS tenes que solucionar. Está claro?*


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ene 5, 2010)

Muchisimas Gracias evazalla... Intentaré hacer algo...
El problema es que no tengo base sobre el tema, no entiendo la mitad de las cosas que me has dicho, y pedi que alguien me la diseñara, porque pense que no era tan complicado... Pero ya veo que no es tan facil hacer una caja para un altavoz...

En fin... Gracias de todas formas... Si alguien tiene algo ams que decir... seguro que me viene bien...jeje

Saludos!!

He diseñado esto con el WinISD haber que os parece... Pongo la grafica y los parametros seleccionados...

Parametros:

*Drivers:1 (placement- Normal)*
*Box: Closed (EBP=52,5)*
*Alignment: 0,900 Equal ripple response* (esto no entiendo para que es... si pudierais explicarmelo....)

*Aplico un filtro: -Lowpass -Butterworth -Order: 2 -Cuttoff: 120Hz -Q: 0*
*Volumen: 100l* (que redondeo a 125, para que las medidas de la caja sean 0,5x0,5x0,5 mts)
*Fsc= 48,52Hz*
*Qtc= 0,862*

Haber que os aprece y si es una caja adecuada o no... Como sonara...Si puedo mejorarla de alguna manera... enfin todo lo que sepais y podais decirme....

Saludos y Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2010)

Antes que nada, quitale los filtros que le hayas puesto, por que solo interesa la rsta del parlante. Los filtros vienen después.
Equal ripple response significa que vas a tener ripple en la banda de paso - esto es, que no va a ser plana - y lo que te ha calculado WinISD es el volumen de la caja para un  Q de 0.9, que ha bajado a 0.86 cuando vos le has agregado 25 lts extra. Si no querés que tenga ripple, tenés que llevar el Q a 0.71 o menos, y eso es imposible con el parlante que tenés, a menos que le agregues electrónica
Leé este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/ para que tengas mas referencias.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ene 5, 2010)

Primero de nada Muchisimas gracias ezavalla.

Haber acabo de leer el hilo "diseño de un Sub..." y he sacado algunas cosillas en claro...

Bueno te pongo la grafica anterior sin el filtro y lo del rizado (Ripple) supongo que sera esa ganancia de unos 0,5dB entre 60 y 200Hz. que tras leer el post entiendo que no es bueno porque puede acentuar frecuencias que no queremos acentuar...

Tambien te pongo una segunda grafica con la "transformacion de Linkwitz" aplicada con los siguientes parametros f0=48Hz Q0=0,86 - fp=25Hz Qp=0,70

Ahora te lanzo unas preguntillas...

Crees que va bien con este diseño?
Sera dificil y caro diseñar y construir el circuito de LinkWitz??
Respecto a la potencia... En el WinISD selecciono en la grafica "amplifier aparent load power(VA)" pero la grafica no sube de 20VA... cuando el altavoz es de 140W rms. Algun parametro o dato se me escapa... Por cierto en la pestaña "signal" tengo "signal input power"=1W...
(te pongo tambien la grafica de la potencia para que la veas)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2010)

GloW_iNg dijo:


> Bueno te pongo la grafica anterior sin el filtro y lo del rizado (Ripple) supongo que sera esa ganancia de unos 0,5dB entre 60 y 200Hz. que tras leer el post entiendo que no es bueno porque puede acentuar frecuencias que no queremos acentuar...



Ese pequeño pico de 1/2dB no te molesta en abosluto. No lo vas a poder escuchar cuando pongas el sub en la sala donde vayas a usarlo.



GloW_iNg dijo:


> Tambien te pongo una segunda grafica con la "transformacion de Linkwitz" aplicada con los siguientes parametros f0=48Hz Q0=0,86 - fp=25Hz Qp=0,70
> 
> Crees que va bien con este diseño?
> Sera dificil y caro diseñar y construir el circuito de LinkWitz??



No necesitas la transformación de Linkwitz para ese sub, a menos que quieras complicarte la vida para ganar poco.



GloW_iNg dijo:


> Respecto a la potencia... En el WinISD selecciono en la grafica "amplifier aparent load power(VA)" pero la grafica no sube de 20VA... cuando el altavoz es de 140W rms. Algun parametro o dato se me escapa... Por cierto en la pestaña "signal" tengo "signal input power"=1W...
> (te pongo tambien la grafica de la potencia para que la veas)



Eso significa que para 1W de potencia del ampli, la TL te va a requerir 20 veces esa potencia en la zona de máxima corrección. Es decir, si tenés un ampli de 100W vas a requerir 2000W para la maxima corrección de Linkwitz.
Claro qeu esto es solo teoría, por que si has leído el post que te dije, la potencia de las señales en baja frecuencia no es tan grande.

*RESUMEN:*
Te recomiendo que armes el baffle tal como lo has calculado, lo amortigues con 5cm de fibra de vidrio en todas las caras interiores excepto la del parlante y que lo pruebes. Si encuentras algun defecto, vas a necesitar medir el baffle completo y recién ahí ver que corrección aplicar.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ene 5, 2010)

De acuerdo ezavalla. Muchisimas Gracias.

Lo montare en un cajon de 0,5x0,5x0,5m con MDF de 18mm y lo forrare tal y como me has dicho con fibra de vidrio, haber que tal...

Por cierto como has hecho para unir las paredes y sellar bien tu cajon??

Bueno en cuanto lo tenga hecho ya te dire que tal ha salido... jeje

Muchisimas gracias.

Por cierto ezavalla...

Al decirme que ese pico no me molestaria... me ha dado que pensar y me gustaria preguntarte pues, que si seria mejor este diseño... que tiene un pico un poco mas elevado pero a mi poco entender mejor respuesta porque resalta mas las frecuencias mas bajas que el anterior.

Este diseño es bass-reflex con el mismo litraje 125...
Tuning freq= 21
Ahora el pico es de 1,3 db, pero un poco mas a la izquierda...lo que supongo que es mejor...

Bueno te pongo la grafica y me dices que te aprece... Y mañana mismo me pongo a construir el que tu me recomiendes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2010)

GloW_iNg dijo:


> Por cierto como has hecho para unir las paredes y sellar bien tu cajon??



Eso depende de con quematerial lo hagas. Yo uso MDF de 15 o 18mm, y en ese caso, solo es cuestión de ponerle cola y tornillos, y apretar. Una vez seco, puedes ponerle sellador siliconado en las juntas interiores...y listo. Nuevamente, fijate las fotos del post que te indiqué antes para que veas como lo he hecho.



GloW_iNg dijo:


> Al decirme que ese pico no me molestaria... me ha dado que pensar y me gustaria preguntarte pues, que si seria mejor este diseño... que tiene un pico un poco mas elevado pero a mi poco entender mejor respuesta porque resalta mas las frecuencias mas bajas que el anterior.
> 
> Este diseño es bass-reflex con el mismo litraje 125...
> Tuning freq= 21
> Ahora el pico es de 1,3 db, pero un poco mas a la izquierda...lo que supongo que es mejor...



Ese es un tipo de caja diferente, pero la curva de respuesta es muy fea, debería ser(en cuanto a forma) muy similar a la anterior, pero con una caída el doble de rápida en baja frecuencias. De todas formas, el EBP de tu parlante es para caja cerrada, no bass-reflex, lo que sugiere que la curva del bass-reflex va a ser bastante fea...como en tu caso. Tampoco tiene mucho caso forzar la llegada a 20Hz con un bass-reflex, por que es una frecuencia que casi no vas a escuchar, y que llegado el caso, podés ecualizar con la TL.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ene 6, 2010)

De acuerdo ezavalla, muchisimas gracias de nuevo, en cuanto pueda me acerco a la carpinteria por los tablones de MDF y construyo la cerrada haber que tal...

Saludos!!


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 6, 2010)

Llegué un poco tarde, pero te comento algo que tal vez ahora ya entendiste.
Tenés 3 cosas que van más o menos de la mano: volúmen de la caja, respuesta en bajos de la caja (o curva de respuesta mejor dicho) y parámetros de Thiele Small del parlante.
Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que para determinada respuesta que quieras, te va a dar 300 litros con un parlante dado. Ahora bien, siendo menos exquicito en la respuesta requerida, podés por ejemplo bajarlo a 100 litros. Peeeeero, también podrías lograr la respuesta que querés, con 100 litros, si el parlante tiene OTROS parámetros de Thiele Small.
Se entiende lo que digo? La respuesta que tu parlante logra con 300 litros, otro tal vez la consiga con 100 litros.
Por eso lo que puse al principio de que tenés 3 cosas relacionadas.

Todo esto que digo es a modo de resúmen, hay otras cuestiones (caja cerrada/abierta, transformacion Linkwitz, etc.)

Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto!
Marcelo.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ene 6, 2010)

NEO101 agradezco mucho tu aclaracion, que como bien dices eso ya mas o menos lo entendi... de todas formas nunca biene mal una explicacion, jeje.

Lo de cambiar el parlante... pues no.
Porque me he decidido a hacer esto porque tenia el parlante por hay tirado y creo que es un parlante "apañao" como para no darle uso...
Lo que no sabia es que las caracteristicas que tiene no son muy buenas para hacerle una caja de un tamaño "comodo" y conseguir la respuesta que yo quiero...

Pero bueno, construiremos la caja que ya calcule... haber que tal... sino... poes seguramente seguira ha estar por hay abandonado... jeje

Enga!! Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2010)

Glowing:
Si el tamaño de la caja te molesta, podés achicarla bastante, y luego pre-procesar el sonido con la TL. El problema con esto es que necesitas calcular la TL (que es muy fácil), tenés que medir la caja y tenés que poner un crossover para filtrar el subwoofer....y como que me parece medio mucho teniendo en cuenta lo que sabes...


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ene 7, 2010)

Jeje... poes si, tienes razon es medio mucho, por no decir mucho... jeje

Entiendeo perfectamente lo que me dices pero no seria capaz de diseñar la transformacion de Linkwitz... (quizas con un poco de ayuda y tiempo si...)
La ayuda supongo que me la podreis brindar ustedes, pero el tiempo... apartir del siguiente lunes apenas tendre tiempo ni para hacer la caja...

Enfin, haber si hago esta caja de 125l.. Y si suena bien perfecto. Aunque es bastante grande, pero ya le buscare sitio...

Saludos y Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 10, 2010)

te parece grande? es gigante jaja. pero bue. si tenes un buen baul para ponerlo bienvenido!


----------

